
Waves in Saturn's rings give precise measurement of planet's rotation rate - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2019-01-saturn-precise-planet-rotation.html
======
pmalynin
Question for the astrophysicists: is Jupiter’s high mass and rotation rate
sizable enough to detect and measure frame drag on the rings?

~~~
matteocantiello
The Schwarzschild radius of Saturn is 3 *(Msat/MSun) km ~ 0.85 m, so it's much
smaller than Saturn Radius ~ 6x10^7 m. As such, I believe any GR effect is
probably absolutely negligible at the location of Saturn's rings.

~~~
pmalynin
Well even in earths orbit GR is not negligible, say even for the purposes of
GPS

------
lapitopi
Amazing that the idea was first suggested in a PhD thesis, even before we
could observe the rings directly!

